# Need Motherboard for i3 4150



## techinewbei (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello guys

Im planning to buy an 

Processor------Intel i3 4150
Motherboard--Gigabyte B85m-d3h

Is this board a good one??

i have a Zotac Gtx 650 1gb

I also want a smps,i have heavy power fluctuation in my area and my system gets shut down.
also a cabinet within 1.5k if possible.

if you have any other suggestion for processor please tell me i have 8.5k budget for processor.
i will mostly use for 3d work & Unreal Engine 4 and gaming.(waiting to play gta 5 )

Thank you guyz
waiting for your help...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 13, 2015)

Ask properly for suggestions...

What do you want exactly?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html
fill it & start a new thread in pc components/configurations section,closing this one.


----------

